# shark egg



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

At the lfs they had a baby shark egg it was cool it looked like something ancient with a lil shark you can barely see wriggling around it is called like a banded shark it was kick ass, some dude already had it on hold and my big tank isn't set up yet


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that sounds wicked...how much was it? (when it was for sale)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice - I love shark eegs when you can see the baby shark wiggling


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there also known as mermaid purses..


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i've seen them for about $75 around chicago. i think thats an awful lot to pay for something that 1. may not hatch 2. may die immediately after hatching 3. may die at any given time between hatching and getting to a decent, somewhat hardy size and 4. will outgrow the tank you have it in (unless you have a 200+ gal tank with one egg in it!)

but it would be badass!


----------



## MJ100 (Aug 7, 2003)

It would most likely be a banded cat shark it is one of the most common sharks in the hobby. Though most saltwater hobbist's frown upon keeping sharks because they must stay in motion all the time in order to breath so they require very large tanks, also they need very strong filtration because they are very large ammonia producers and make alot of mess when they eat. But I in turn think if someone is up to the challange and have the finances to take care of such a predator. They should go for it!!
Brad,


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is what it is a banded shark and I dunno the price didn't say but it was tight seeing it wriggling in there I was like dang that would be sweet in my tank if I had a big tank


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

MJ100 said:


> It would most likely be a banded cat shark it is one of the most common sharks in the hobby. Though most saltwater hobbist's frown upon keeping sharks because they must stay in motion all the time in order to breath so they require very large tanks


 the little banded sharks I see in the lfs aren't constantly moving...they are normally just laying around. Are they unhealthy if they are?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lahot said:


> MJ100 said:
> 
> 
> > It would most likely be a banded cat shark it is one of the most common sharks in the hobby. Though most saltwater hobbist's frown upon keeping sharks because they must stay in motion all the time in order to breath so they require very large tanks
> ...


 i thought nurse sharks and other bottom feeding sharks didn't have the same breathing problem as other sharks


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

yeah, come to think of it, the nurse shark that the lfs has on display that has been there for at least a year is always laying on the bottom


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

hey i got a bamboo shark egg and i hached it then it looks died its curled up on the bottom of my tank some people told me they come out like that is that true...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the king fish said:


> hey i got a bamboo shark egg and i hached it then it looks died its curled up on the bottom of my tank some people told me they come out like that is that true...
> [snapback]839032[/snapback]​










dam old thread

and the eggs are defintly cool though


----------

